# JTCJC The "Lawn Dawg" Journal



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I am pretty new to TLF though I have used it as a resource for a while now. I am completely addicted to TLF so I figured I would go ahead and start my own journal. Thanks for reading my journal, I look forward to hearing feedback and recommendations.

So story begins in March of 2018 when we closed on our new house in middle Tennessee. During the build I was able to get the builder to sod the front and back yard. Here the build normally only sods the front yard and the back is an option or you are on your own. After my experience in Georgia seeding 15k of Princess 77 without in-ground irrigation in red clay, I promised myself (and the boss) I would not do that again!

We decided to sod with Tif 419 even though the rest of the neighborhood was fescue. Our builder would not warranty in-ground irrigation therefore did not offer it even as an option. So we wanted a grass that was more drought tolerant as July and August can get pretty dry here.

The spring of 2018 was very wet here and the sod farm was not able to harvest the sod until it dried out. This finally happened and my new sod was delivered and installed on July 3rd, 2018.

*Sod delivery!  *



*July 6th, 2018*



Of course, just my luck, bring on the drought...   

These pictures are from July 11th.







Obviously I was not very happy and thought I was going to loose some of the new sod. I started to "go to town" with the water. After a trip to the store and $$$ for more hoses, sprinklers and 4 zone timers I was praying that it was just not getting enough water. I set up the sprinkler for 1 hour per zone 3 times a day. Slowly the lawn started coming around :thumbup: , and so did the water bill. $550 just for July! :shock: Luckily it appeared that the bermuda just went dormant and the heavy watering improved is tremendously.

After 3 weeks of the sod down, the rooting was pretty good so I decided to try my first mow. I set the rotary to 2.5 inches just to clip off the top and not stress it anymore than it already was.

I could not find a very good picture but you can see a little here. (Taken August 8th, 2018)



What to do to pass the time? A few years earlier I acquired a McLane reel mower and I wanted to use it on my new sod. I have always enjoyed short grass but was limited to 1". Unfortunately the McLane's engine was in poor shape. Instead of rebuilding I decided to buy a predator engine from Harbor Freight and just replace it.





It is now mid August and things are looking pretty good. Time to start leveling the lawn. I was honestly not sure if this was a good idea but I was going for it. I have mowed about 4 times now and thing seemed ok. Surprisingly the bermuda took it very well. The sand filled in all of the lines between the sod and some of the thin spots. Over the next few weeks the burmuda took over these areas and looked better than ever. Unfortunately I could not find a picture. At the time of the sand, I also applied a 30-0-8 granular fertilizer.

Over the next month I did not do anything special. I did start working on lowering the HOC to start using the reel mower. By mid September I had the HOC to 1.5" which is the max cut of the McLane and started my new found addiction to reel mowing :twisted:

In mid September a few of my neighbors rented and aerator and got ready to overseed there fescue. I took advantage (I hoped) of this opportunity as well and decided to aerate. I also got some more sand and lightly top dressed again. Mostly just to fill in the holes and get some sand into our silty soil. I was also able to now cut at 1" with the reel mower which was awesome! I did not risk going any lower before the season was over. This only left a burning sensation though for spring... :roll:

There was only about 6 weeks (max) of slow growing season left here before dormancy so the remainder of 2018 was pretty boring. :| Applied a winterizer fertilizer with high potassium and called it a season!

Next: Start of 2019 and my winter reading TLF! This time with a lot more pictures!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Winter Spring 2019

So over the winter I read (and watched video's) about mowing heights, fertilizer, PGR, Chelated Iron and surfactants. I decided I was going to go "all out" and see what happened. Thanks @Ware @wardconnor @ryanknorr as well as the countless others for all the great information!

Due to the very steep hill in my backyard I will only be doing about 2500 sqft in my front yard. We had a decent amount of rain in April when the burmuda came to life. :thumbup: This lead to a nice green lawn. In April I applied 30-0-8 and that was the only thing put on the lawn besides mowing. I began the year mowing at 5/8".

However summer came unusually early and May was very dry and in the 90's. We had 3 weeks of no rain. The fescue neighbors got hit the hardest and they could not keep enough water on them. I was ok for the first 2 weeks but the burmuda showed signs of stress in the third week. I opted to wait until the heat wave broke to start "the routine".

Here are some picture from the end of May 2019











The long term forecast for June was looking good. Mid 80's and pretty good rain. I decided to start on everything the first week as we were supposed to get 3 days of rain June 7 - 9th.

I started on June 1st with an application of Tournament Ready Plus using an Underhill PelletPro and went and picked up a 3/4" hose. It came standard with the blue cloudburst nozzle. I am still undecided if I like the blue nozzle. The green rainmaker is arriving tomorrow and we shall see. I don't think even with the 3/4" hose it was spraying well however the product was coming out. Maybe I need to try a smaller hose for more pressure or the rainmaker nozzle will be better. I will know tomorrow.

On June 3rd and 4th I top dressed again with fine brown sand. I forgot to get a picture when completed due to exhaustion. 



On June 4th after the sand was done I put down 30-0-8 granular fertilizer.

June 5th - 8th we got a nice amount of rain with heavy rain on the 7th and 8th.

On June 9th the weather broke and I took my first shot at PGR and Chelated Iron. I mixed 0.38 fl oz/1000k (1.14 floz total) of T-Nex with 0.6 floz/1000k (1.8 floz total) into 3 gallons of water in my backpack sprayer (Solo, manual pump) (0.5 gallons more than needed but didn't want to run the tank dry) and sprayed the front yard.

I also signed up at Greenkeeperapp.com to track my GDD.

I can say so far I am pleased with the results. Here is a picture taken on June 10th, 2019 after being cut at 5/8"







Here is a picture of the stolon before the PGR was applied.



The PGR is working great! I was going on vacation 6/16 and cut on 6/15 even though the grass barely looked like it needed it. I went a full 5 days without cutting the when I did it was just shavings. I think more got blown away in the wind than got caught in the grass catcher!

I came back from vacation on June 23rd and could not wait to see what the lawn looked like! It looked really good IMO. I cut the lawn to 5/8" again and again barely took much grass off the top. However I did see a large spread in lateral growth and most of the sand spots are filled in.

In June 24th due to the small amount of clippings I decided to mow again but this time at 1/2". I have never taken it this low and had to a test area on the side yard first. The side yard is not as flat the the front yard so I saw a few line and a few scalped areas. The boss said it looked ok and said go for it. Still being nervous I only cut the small strip between the sidewalk and the road. Surprisingly it came out ok, so I went for the whole yard.

Here are the pictures from yesterday cut to 1/2".





Yesterday I hit 99% GDD so I reapplied PGR with Iron at the same rate and I did a few weeks ago. I pulled another stolon last night and here are the results.



As of now here is my GDD and applications.



Tomorrow I will receive the new nozzle for the PelletPro and reapply Tournament Ready Plus. Also I have a Soil Savvy test kit arriving as well. I have never taken a soil sample so let see what the number are!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> It's looking great! :thumbsup:


Thanks @Ware! And thanks for your posts to get me to this point


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> It's looking great! :thumbsup:


This ^^^^^


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking great! :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks and also for your posts and YouTube video's!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

My soil kit and probe arrived yesterday!





I pulled 5 samples from the yard. The probe only went down around 4-5". I was actually expecting more... :? with the Tournament Ready Pro and the fact we got rain earlier this week and I watered on Wednesday.. :sad: Also disappointed that the roots were not deeper. Maybe I am doing something wrong which is why as soon as we get a dry spell the lawn turns brown quickly.













Sent the samples to be tested and will post the results when I get them.

Next step was to mow the lawn at 1/2" HOC and reapply Tournament Ready Plus, which was due anyway, with the new Underhill Rainmaker nozzle. I got the mowing done and some thunderstorms came rolling in! :thumbup: Didn't really need to mow but I had some seadheads driving me crazy. I am going to up the PGR on the next application.





After



I have a couple areas where the bermuda does not seem to look the same and I have no idea what it is. You can clearly see the sod lines where it starts and stops. The color is different and the seadheads go crazy here long before the rest of the yard. Advice welcome!









Next steps: Apply Tournament Ready Plus tomorrow with the new nozzle. I am out of granular fertilizer and going to switch to liquid so I need to order that. Also think about a liquid aerator to try as well. Need to find something to promote better root growth...

Gotta love the morning dew though from the rain last night!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Great journal. The lawn is looking killer!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

@The_iHenry Thanks! Can't hardly wait to get the soil sample results and see where my N is at. I think I can push it a lot more but nervous to burn it.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Decided to take the John Deere zero turn out today and help a neighbor. I did the annual maintenance on it and put new blades on but haven't had a chance to use it. Gotta love how easy Fescue stripes! Think I recruited a new member for TLF too


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Gotta love free help, especially when they ask to do it!

Tournament Ready Plus application.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Great journal and yard looks great! Quick question - where did you get the probe for the soil test cores?


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

@Jeep4life Thanks! I got it at Amazon. It's very sturdy but pretty short. I didn't realize it was that short until I opened the box. It works fine though.

Varomorus Soil Sampler Probe 21" Stainless Steel Tubular T-Style Handle. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q2W3K4G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_uWlgDbDMM22EA


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Well tried to clear out some underbrush in the woods today. Got too hot. Over 90 here with a feels like temp of 95. Gotta find something else to do.

A rare glimpse of my backyard 

Before





After





I'll finish us the rest when it cools down a little.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Today was so hot all we could do was set up the slip n slide for the kids. I manage to get the edging done though. At least the lawn will like the cool down of the water.

Since the only thing to do on a hot day is play in the water I decided to compare the new Underhill nozzles, Blue "Cloudburst" and Green "Rainmaker"





I have been using the blue cloudburst nozzle for a little over a month however it seems to puke on the lawn. Its definitely working since I can see the product dispensing from pellet size and bubbles on the lawn if I continuously spray the same spot.

The green Rainmaker came in this week from Amazon. Let's see if it is any better.

Tech spec's
3/4" hose
60 psi 
18 gpm

* I just went into the basement and checked the PEX. Turns out that the outdoor valves are fed by 1/2" so I guess I have a new project...

Under current conditions









IMO the green Rainmaker seems to be spaying better with my pressure and gpm.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Received my soil test results today.



Over all I am happy with the results.

I thought my N and K would be higher. The low P and K is why I was disappointed with my root growth (along with micronutrients).

I was surprised to see my iron through the roof. I guess this is ok, but may skip the next iron treatment with the PGR. Read though that a lot on iron (+50-60%) will not hurt so I have no clue. Any thoughts?

Definitely need micronutrients. Will research that tomorrow. Recommendations?

Going to apply the recommended 16-16-16 but I need to get some. Any thoughts on granular vs liquid? I just applied Scott's 30-0-10 granular on 6/26 as well. Too early for more? Can any confirm Scott's is all Urea? I am all out of Scott's and looking to switch.

Happy with the pH!

Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Happy Independence Day!

Early start in Tennessee.

Last night I leveled a few areas with the remaining sand I had left. Glad to get it out of my driveway. Only had about 1/2 yard left.



We had a good thunderstorm come through shortly after while on our way to the fireworks. :thumbup:

By the time we got home it was too dark to take a picture so here is some from this morning.









Watered in nicely!

Now for the main event! Broke down the brisket and got it on the smoker! Rubbed with Himalayan sea salt and ground black pepper. Cheated this year though... decided to use the pellet smoker instead of the stick burner.





Let the festivities begin!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

So my neighbor stopped by to check out the reel mower. I think he has the reel low envy :lol: so I put him to work! Besides almost taking out a bush he did pretty good.



Spent yesterday morning cleaning up from the fireworks.





Went down to the Co-op to see what option the have for fertilizer since I haven't decided whether to go with liquid or granular yet.

They have a nice selection. Also they have each macronutrient sold separately. :thumbup:

Picked up a 50lbs bag of this for $17.50. It is supposed to have micronutrients included but it doesn't say what they are on the bag. Also this is supposed to be a more slow acting fertilizer. The Scott's I was using before was all fast acting and within 2 weeks I could see the dark green color fading.



I put it down with my spreader at 5lbs per 1000 sqft.

Of course we were supposed to get rain yesterday afternoon but is past by us :?

I guess I will put out the sprinklers today.

Going to pull another soil sample in a week or two and bring it to the Co-op. they do soil tests as well for $13.

Sunjoe verticutter and dethacher is supposed to arrive today along with a liquid aerator I ordered from Amazon. more to follow.

Anyone know when you are supposed to verticut Bermuda? I assume spring and/or fall. Can you do it in July?


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Yesterday I received my order of Simple Lawn Solutions Soil Loosener from Amazon. Decided to see what this is all about and if it works. It had some good reviews.



I sprayed it down @ 1oz per 1000 sqft. My daughter helped water it in a little until the rain came.



This what I did 



The rain came all right. Huge thunderstorm. I hope it did wash the soil loosener away.

This morning I pulled some plugs. The were all around 6". Two weeks ago they were around 3" or a little more for the soil test.



I'll try again in a few days and see again. Not completely convinced since we had an afternoon thunderstorm 3 of the last 4 days.

Here is what the Bermuda looks like this morning. 2 days after I applied the 18-24-12.





Still have no idea what 50% N-sphere is... anyone know?


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Leaving on vacation tomorrow until Sunday. Had to apply the PGR 2 days early since I didn't want to spray and mow the same day.

Applied PGR yesterday at 0.5oz per 1000 sqft. I went up to try and stop a few areas with stubborn seadheads.

A little sprig popped up while mowing this evening so I pulled it reel quick.



PGR looks like it is working nicely IMO. Of course the sandy low spot are not filling in quickly but I expected this. The fill in though is very nice short blades.

I will add some more pictures tomorrow morning. The sun went down and I can't get good pictures now.

Today was the best mow of the year. Felt like the mower was almost always cutting.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Looking great! I am so jealous of the PGR results. I haven't got a chance to put it down at my parents house and no reason to use it on mine yet


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

@Sbcgenii Thanks! This is my first year using it.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

A few pictures from this morning before we head out.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Back from vacation today. Interested to see how the Bermuda held up since the neighbors said we haven't received any rain since we left.

I cut to 1/2" HOC then sprayed with Tournament Ready Plus which was due yesterday.





Held up pretty well IMO.

Neighbor put down more fescue seed while I was gone. Second time in a month and spread it on my lawn. You can see the blue piles I washed down on the bottom right sidewalk. :?



Still have some thin areas from the top dressing. wondering if I should stop the PGR for a week or two and see if the will fill in faster.



Got about a week before GDD is up so let's see...


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Reel Cut it today. Last cut was this past Sunday.





Thinking about skipping the next PGR application tomorrow to see if it will fill in a little more


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Nothing else to do during the heat wave. Let's see what the lawn looks like after... :shock:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I need to get on the PGR wagon. Going five days without mowing and still looking that good is pretty awesome. Well done!

I'm curious to see what it looks like today after that slide.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I need to get on the PGR wagon. Going five days without mowing and still looking that good is pretty awesome. Well done!
> 
> I'm curious to see what it looks like today after that slide.


Thanks!

I got a ton if you want some! It may expire before I use it all.

So far it is holding up pretty good. The waterproof blankets help disperse the water so the kids don't make mud holes. Maybe the Tournament Ready Plus or the liquid aerator helped the water soak in too. There are still some indentations though. Maybe this will help convince the boss to let me top dress again this year. She hates all the sand in the house. :lol:

I will get some pictures when we pack it up.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

So here are a couple pictures after the water slide. Not too bad but definitely a few holes and some slight browning. I move the slide at night onto the driveway. Let's see how long it takes to recover. The temperature this week will be very reasonable. Low 80s. :thumbup:


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Mowed today. First time since last Thursday before the slide. Here is a side cut picture.



Not bad after 6 days.

Definitely evidence of the slide damage. Most looks ok but one bad area. 😫







The reel cut was pretty bumpy. Thinking about putting some sand in that area but due to the browning I think I should wait.

Also it's over all a lighter color. I will contemplate putting down more fertilizer tonight while relaxing for a minute. Not sure if it's still stressed in that area...

Tough decisions... 🤔🤯

Also skipped my application of T-Nex PGR this past weekend. Let see what the rebound looks like. 🤞


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Lawn looks great, but in my honest opinion it looks like things really started to improve after June 3 when you put out that beautiful power G next to your steps....just saying.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

@Dawgvet Your right! Unfortunately that one just got too faded to properly represent.

Just put this out last weekend! Even has the between the hedges involved! 36 days my friend. Let's see what the lawn looks like then 🤣

GO DAWGS!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm really surprised the damage wasn't any worse. You can hardly tell it was there. Looks great!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

@tcorbitt20 Thanks! I was trying to show the reality. All in all it wasn't too bad but definitely left some holes. When I mow reel low it tends to jump in that area. I kept some waterproof tarps under the areas the kids would jump off to limit the damage.

BTW - Good luck on the LOM! Your lawn is amazing!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Here are today's GDD number and application dates.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Here are some pictures from this morning. A week after the slide and still have some brown areas are the steps. Put down 18-24-12 at 10pm last night when I got home and lightly watered in. Rate was 5lbs/1k sq ft. It was 3 weeks to the day since the last application.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Today's GDD numbers



I was hoping for a little rebound but no signs yet. The Tournament Ready Plus will go down tomorrow. Still haven't decided on micro's yet. I am wasting too much time. Think I am going to pull the trigger on N-Ext MicroGreene. Please chime in if you have any thoughts!

Thanks


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

I put down liquid iron and reapplied Tournament Ready Plus on Sunday 7/28.

Here is today's GDD. I am officially completely out of suppression. I have not seen any signs of rebound yet.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Google maps updated our subdivision so I can double check my measurements.







Looks like I was good on the front yard with my application rates but I was off on the size of the entire yard.

This arrived yesterday. I will put down this evening. Excited to see the results.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Fresh cut this evening. HOC still 1/2" Lawn is definitely rebounding. Cut a lot of grass and even scalped a spot.

Followed up with an application of FeATURE @ 2oz per 1k

We were supposed to get rain this week but it wasn't enough. Seeing signs of lack of water. Time to turn the the sprinklers.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Feature definitely kicked in. Also got 0.25" of rain last night.

Still some localized dry spots. I guess I need to start putting the sprinklers on.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

So I wanted to try out the verticutter today.

I did a small test plot in the side yard then ran over it with the reel mower :shock:

Not sure if I want to have the rest of the lawn looking like this...


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Can you change the depth of the verticutter to make it a little shallower?


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Can you change the depth of the verticutter to make it a little shallower?


Yes. It does -5 and -10. I did this at -5 at first then again at -10 just to see the difference. Maybe I will do another test at -5 only and post the pictures.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

JTCJC said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you change the depth of the verticutter to make it a little shallower?
> ...


Just did the test quick. Here is -5 the reel mowed at 0.5"


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Doesn't look much different. I can see why you wouldn't want to do that all over.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Doesn't look much different. I can see why you wouldn't want to do that all over.


Yeah I think I will wait until the spring. I definitely have some thatch build up I need to get rid of but not sure if it's worth having to look at that this late in the season.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Those sunjoes look like they do a good job in the spring but after green up the commercial machines look like they do way less damage to the turf. No personal experience with either of those machines just going off videos of golf green maintenance and one of the Conor ward videos.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Sbcgenii said:


> Those sunjoes look like they do a good job in the spring but after green up the commercial machines look like they do way less damage to the turf. No personal experience with either of those machines just going off videos of golf green maintenance and one of the Conor ward videos.


I agree. I thought the verticut attachment would be ok but it still does a lot of damage. I do have some thatch build up even though I remove the clippings. I am wondering if this is from the sod farm. Maybe not all of the bermuda is rooted? I would have to check sometime. I have no clue... :?


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Reel low today at 0.5 HOC. I was a little late in the mow. Life got busy this week getting the kids ready to start school tomorrow and daughter needed to go to the ER for stitches. A few spots got scalped.







Lawn is definitely rebounding. Had to empty the catcher 2.5 times when normally it only .5 max.





Overall I am happy I skipped the PGR as it appears to be much fuller. I think I applied to early after top dressing.

Here is the current status.





I will apply PGR this weekend.

Update on the area I verticut. Recovery is not too bad for day 4


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

It's hot today! Heat advisory with a heat index of 105-108... 🥵

Had a increase of weed production this past week. Spot sprayed Thursday evening. Not too much Bermuda damage yet but I was very careful with the spray.

You can also see what seems to me a water leak under to road in front of the house. Called the water company and they came and took a look and will be back on Monday.



Fresh double cut at 0.5 HOC. Seeing some signs of heat stress.









Not sure if I can keep it at 0.5 with out some rain or maybe follow @tcorbitt20 and give it a good scalp or verticut! 😳🤔

@Ware what's your opinion on summer scalp or verticut for Bermuda?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My lawn is starting to get a little puffy. If it wasn't so miserable outside I would scalp and verticut to sort of reset things. It will respond fine if you can keep it watered.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> My lawn is starting to get a little puffy. If it wasn't so miserable outside I would scalp and verticut to sort of reset things. It will respond fine if you can keep it watered.


Thanks. With this and the upcoming heat it would hard for me to keep it watered enough I think.

How do golf courses manage this? I don't see them doing this mid summer. Maybe I am not looking at the right golf courses 😂


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I told somebody walking by today that I was a glutton for punishment... and cheeseburgers. I let it get all the way to almost an inch when it was still scalping before I resorted to all this misery. Good gosh, it's hot.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I told somebody walking by today that I was a glutton for punishment... and cheeseburgers. I let it get all the way to almost an inch when it was still scalping before I resorted to all this misery. Good gosh, it's hot.


Yes you are! I probably would have done it too but a lot of liquid motivation would be involved!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Yesterday evening I sprayed TRP (pellet), PRG (0.5oz/M) and FeATURE (2oz/M). Also spread 1 bag of Milo. Lets see what the upcoming days bring especially with the heat...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

The heat has been brutal. Your yard is looking super thick in some of your pictures.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Sbcgenii said:


> The heat has been brutal. Your yard is looking super thick in some of your pictures.


Thanks! I will try to get a close-up tonight. When you stand directly over it you can see better.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Time for a long due update. Life got busy and had to travel for work.

Fresh cut today at 0.5". Luckily we had some great rain this week and it bounced back. Unfortunately I had to skip a mow from it so a few spots scalped today.





After the rain I noticed some webs in the lawn. I have no idea what this is from.





Does anyone know if this is a fungus or from insects?


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Dollar spot


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Dollar spot


Even without brown spots? So I need a fungicide?


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Get your wallet out, and go to town. This stuff works.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-DISEASEEx-Lawn-Fungicide-5-m-6/1000617387


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> Get your wallet out, and go to town. This stuff works.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-DISEASEEx-Lawn-Fungicide-5-m-6/1000617387


Thanks! I guess they don't have it at my local Lowe's or Home Depot. Going to try this.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/BAYER-ADVANCED-Lawn-Fungus-Control-10-lb-Lawn-Fungus-Control/3027697


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@JTCJC that will work just as well.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

A little lawn TLC this morning.

I realized my PGR expired a few days ago... :?

Had not had a chance to treat the dollar spot before today.

Current picture. Dollar spot is getting bad...



I tried the dew technique to see my spray pattern but it didn't really work for me. I did like the fact I could see my footprints and followed them easily.

Mixed up the following concoction

PGR @ 0.5oz/M
FeATURE @ 3oz/M
Fungicide @ 12oz/M
NIS @ 5ml/gal



Not sure if I will get to it today due to college football but next step is fertilizer and triazicide.


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice journal and good job on the lawn. Like you I have Tifway 419 and I mow with a 20" Mclane with a roller. You got good results with your Mclane at .5 HOC. My yard was too spongy to mow that low this year. The mower would drag and scalp. Next year I'm going to add a dethather / verticutter and also plan to do a reset scalp or two during the summer and hopefully maintain at .5 or less. I keep going back and fourth on if I should trade up to a greens mower or stay with the Mclane. Up side could be a better cut at a lower HOC but the down sides are I have a hilly front yard and the Mclane is a very simple machine to work on and maintain. Have you thought about trading up to a greens mower? How do you deal with the hill in your yard? When I mow across the hill the Mclane will cut lower on the down hill side leaving ridges that drive me crazy. And go Dawgs! I work in Athens at UGA actually.


----------

